# My Look 585 stolen :(



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

What city you in? 

Sorry for your lose.


----------



## Mikkel Hjort (Apr 20, 2006)

A sad topic for my first post. One the main reason for getting a Look 585 was reading this forum and the reviews of the frame, so thanks to everybody for recommending me this great frame ) ). 

Well as the title says, my bike got stolen, so I thought it might be a good idea to post here. I doubt the frame will end in the US, but I know there are a lot of European readers here. Frame number is: L2304C6LD9

And this is what it looks like: 










The rear wheel has been changed because one the spokes on the Campagnolo Neutron rear wheel broke resently. The 'new' wheel was or is a custom built Shimano DA hub with a Mavic rim. 

I doubt this will bring my bike back, but I have to try to do something


----------



## Mikkel Hjort (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you!

I live Copenhagen, Denmark. In general a very nice city if you like to ride a bike. However it's also pested by bike theft. If you have a nice bike, you better carry it with you all the time, bolt it to the ground, or hide it in a secret vault. I was stupid enough to leave it locked outside my job.


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, that stinks. Hope you get rolling soon again.


----------

